# UF Fish Biology Professor looking for research skiff



## Fish Professor (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi All,
I head a lab at the University of Florida (Whitney Lab in St. Augustine) and we have started an acoustic tagging project to help conserve local inshore gamefish, beginning with redfish. We are currently doing our tagging from a borrowed boat and with help from local guides and anglers. We are looking for a tax-deductible skiff/bay boat donation, we are not picky on make/model, but it has to be reliable (taking students out) and preferably > 17' as we need to fit three people on board. If you or anybody you know are interested, please drop me an email at the address below and I'd be happy to give more details about our fish conservation project. 

Thanks for your consideration and for spreading the word!






http://liaolab.com/

Best,
Jimmy
****************************************************
James C. Liao, Ph.D.
Associate Professor, UF Term Professor 2016-2019
Department of Biology
University of Florida, Whitney Laboratory for Marine Bioscience
9505 Ocean Shore Blvd.
St. Augustine, FL 32080
[email protected]

Affiliate Professor
J. Crayton Pruitt Family Dept of Biomedical Engineering
office: 904-201-8404
lab: 904-201-8435
http://liaolab.com/


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

Thats an odd looking redfish but good luck with research!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I hate to be on the negative side, but I don't think you will find what you need here. Most of us are fishing smaller boats because we can't really afford to run bigger boats. You might find a donation, but it won't likely be ready to go or reliable.

With tax deductions all but eliminated for the average man, they don't hold much weight anymore.

If I were you guys I would look at corporate sponsorship. Plenty of lower end boat companies out there might give or lend you a boat in exchange for the right to put your pics on their web page.

Also I would contact the CCA. This years STAR tournament was a bit of a bust, so they have prizes left over including boat packages.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

I am sure you could get a Carolina skiff between 16' and 22' for hardly anything. They are very stable, run shallow and you can put a bunch of people on them. A 40hp outboard will work great with them for what you want to do.


----------



## Fish Professor (Aug 29, 2019)

SFL_Mirage said:


> Thats an odd looking redfish but good luck with research!


 Ha! Thank you.


----------



## Fish Professor (Aug 29, 2019)

firecat1981 said:


> I hate to be on the negative side, but I don't think you will find what you need here. Most of us are fishing smaller boats because we can't really afford to run bigger boats. You might find a donation, but it won't likely be ready to go or reliable.
> 
> With tax deductions all but eliminated for the average man, they don't hold much weight anymore.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your insight and great idea. I have reached out to some companies and am waiting to hear back. We are working with CCA-FL on the project, but I didn't think about asking them to help with this part-- I will!


----------



## Fish Professor (Aug 29, 2019)

Snakesurf said:


> I am sure you could get a Carolina skiff between 16' and 22' for hardly anything. They are very stable, run shallow and you can put a bunch of people on them. A 40hp outboard will work great with them for what you want to do.


Thanks for your thoughts on the matter. That's what we currently are borrowing for our work!


----------

